# What printer/inks do you use **THAT WORK**



## Radiation72 (Jun 23, 2015)

So we're at our wits end. We purchased an Epson 7110 printer after reading so many positive reviews about how well it's previous models works for printing transfers for t-shirts and we bought a Pigment CISS from hotzone360 but no matter what we do, we cannot get a good printout.
We've tried different color profiles, playing with manual color settings, using different photo editing software. Just always print very washed out or very yellow or no 'pop' in the image/colors. We've spent almost 6 months trying to get this thing to print decent. Even regular photos on glossy paper (not for transfer) look horrible. This is suppose to be an amazing printer for what it's capable of. 

So I'm asking all my fellow t-shirt . What printer/ink do you use (inkjet or color laser) that WORKS!.. That's the key. I want it print transfers I'd be proud to sell to the public, let alone be ashamed to wear myself to bed.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I've always had good luck with inkjetcarts.us and they're customer service is great also. I just have an Epson WF 7520. Nothing fancy.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

There are quite a few factors that can go awry. 

Choosing an improper paper type will alter the saturation, so you will want to see if there's a specific paper type for your transfer material. 

An improper color profile will oftentimes cause color shifts, and sometimes what works for the goose doesn't work for the gander, and sometimes configuring your art program to do this is a bit of a pain. We have a specific computer set up for our dye sub prints to skirt this, but when I only had one computer doing everything, I used a different user account, otherwise I'd forget to switch all the settings around to send to my other regular inkjet printers, or my display would be off because it's set for that colorspace. 

A photo says 1000 words, so post a few examples and maybe some folks will be able to give more guided input as well.


----------

